# asplundh death



## coydog (Jul 23, 2006)

don't know the details but I can confirm it happened in PNW, either WA or OR recently, recent JATC graduate or apprentice, died after sustaining injuries from a 50 foot free fall off a spar, apparently had notched the top of the spar and was going to use that to put his rope over to decend after taking out the top, either his rope slipped off the top or he forgot to clip in before unclipping his lanyard. This is all word of mouth to me , I will post details when I get them.


----------



## TSUGA (Jul 29, 2006)

*Asplundh 2nd. step apprentice*

This fatality occurred in the northern Washington area. Apparently he was clipped in, but his notch in the top was not deep enough or the angle was incorrect. Unfortunately they didn't have a figure eight/gri-gri to use. I worked for ATE for 3 years in the PNW and they keep it simple. Perhaps too simple. The young man was only in his first year of training. I'm sure they will be adding stem decent to the Apprenticeship training. Pre-job briefings are so crucial. Tell-show-tryout-follow-up.


----------



## coydog (Jul 30, 2006)

is that how the apprentices are trained to descend a spar?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 30, 2006)

A notch for the rope was the first "false crotch" I learned.

Kinda confused me when I started hearing it used for friction savers and blocks.

I agree that ATE does keep it too simple, last I heard they will not allow any hitch but a taughtline. It took several years to allow a split tail into the picture. 

Do the still disallow running bolines, demanding a backed-up clove for riggig work?


----------



## clearance (Jul 30, 2006)

I have used a notch in the top to rappel down on, many times, with a tautline, routine, nothing wrong with it. The notch must be as deep as the bar on your saw, at least, and must be right across the top. I feather it a little so the rope runs nice, after I tie in I walk down a few feet with my flipline still around the tree. I put all my wieght on my rope before I unclip my flipline. About clove hitches and running bowlines for rigging, pulling over trees. Here the utility wants utility guys to use clove hitches but most use running bowlines, they work just fine. Its pretty hard to pull up or set a clove hitch with a pole pruner anyways. Figure 8s are strictly prohibited here for use as lifeline. Sad story about this young man, preventable tragedy regardless of what actually did happen.


----------

